# Round bottom/Torpedo bottles



## PAX_in_MA (Nov 13, 2020)

My favorite type of bottle to find: Torpedo, round bottom. Late 1800s/turn of the century.  Found 6 in eastern Massachusetts river during 2 different late summer hunts. Same honey hole. 2 are embossed with "Ross's Belfast". 4 are slick. All are aqua color and have various type bubbles in the glass. The unusual bottom was so bottles would travel from Ireland on their sides keeping the cork moist and sealed preventing the carbonation from the ginger ale/aerated water from escaping. One of the Ross still had the cork. I can see Royal and Belfast on it probably for "Ross's Royal Belfast"
More about Ross at: http://letslookagain.com/tag/rosss-ginger-ale/












.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 13, 2020)

Nice finds!  Ross Belfast round bottoms are really common, but I've never seen one in the shape of the ones you found.  I imagine it's probably an earlier version.


----------

